
Ximilar AI Vision - zager
https://www.ximilar.com/
======
zager
Hey there, so Ximilar is team of motivated professionals based in Czechia &
working remotely. Creating advanced visual search & image recognition services
for businesses around the World. Co-founders at Ximilar have had more than a
decade of research at Masaryk University and in the US. There are years of
real-life applications made by Ximilar. All that while keeping a small focused
team of machine learning, computer vision and database experts who roll out
their sleeves every day to get the job done.

